#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Μείωση εφάπαξ στους ασφαλισμένους στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΤΑΑ μέχρι 31.12.1992

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με τον *Ν.4093/2012 (ΦΕΚ 222/Α)* –μνημόνιο ΙΙΙ– μειώνεται το εφάπαξ:
"Στους ασφαλισμένους μέχρι 31.12.1992 που αποχώρησαν ή θα αποχωρήσουν της υπηρεσίας από 1.8.2010 και μετά, στους οποίους δεν έχει εκδοθεί η σχετική απόφαση χορήγησης του εφάπαξ βοηθήματος, το ποσό του εφάπαξ βοηθήματος μειώνεται ποσοστιαία κατά φορέα τομέα πρόνοιας. Συγκεκριμένα: 
στον Τομέα Πρόνοιας Μηχανικών και Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Έργων του ΕΤΑΑ κατά 17,42%,στον Τομέα Πρόνοιας Εργοληπτών Δημοσίων Έργων του ΕΤΑΑ κατά 83,00%"

----------


## Kostas2002

Αυτό είναι μόνο για τους εργολήπτες, σωστά;

----------


## Xάρης

Αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά, η μείωση είναι 83% για τους εργολήπτες και 17,42% για τους μηχανικούς.

----------


## Kostas2002

Έχεις δίκιο 17,42% είναι για μηχανικούς και εργολήπτες και το βλέπουμε στον λογαριασμό του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ...

----------

